# Ordinary item macros



## Polygon (Dec 31, 2010)

Been playing around with a reversal ring, some came out quite nice. C&C is much appreciated. Enjoy!

1. Some tea making thingy






2. An old steel sponge





3. An also slightly old sink plug





4. Part of my guitar






Might post some more later


----------



## Frequency (Dec 31, 2010)

I liked your finds very much, especially with a reversal ring; definitely, you can post more ...

Regards


----------



## Polygon (Jan 1, 2011)

Frequency said:


> I liked your finds very much, especially with a reversal ring; definitely, you can post more ...
> 
> Regards



Thank you, here's one more 






Enjoy


----------



## Danelady (Jan 1, 2011)

Very interesting pictures.  Lots for the eyes to look at!


----------



## Marc-Etienne (Jan 1, 2011)

Great work for a reversed ring! Really nice and sharp. Which lens did you reversed? The 35 or the 50?

Thanks for sharing your results!


----------



## Polygon (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the comments. I'm happy that you like them 



Marc-Etienne said:


> Great work for a reversed ring! Really nice and sharp. Which lens did you reversed? The 35 or the 50?



I used the 50mm, it gives amazingly sharp results. The magnification with the 35mm is already quite extreme and it's a bit awkward to work with since it has no aperture ring.

If it interests anybody, here's my improvised setup for the shots in the last and this picture.




Basically the D7000 with reversed 50mm on a tripod. The camera flash controls an SB-900 in slave mode to the left equipped with a bouncer to provide smooth area light from above. The laptop is a thinkpad with a nice matte-black surface that minimizes reflections and gives a nice smooth ground. Please ignore the messy desk .

And here is the result of the above shot:





Enjoy


----------



## Frequency (Jan 2, 2011)

Very good works, which you may please continue....  

Regards


----------



## Polygon (Jan 4, 2011)

Frequency said:


> Very good works, which you may please continue....



Thanks again. And when you ask so nice, how could I not continue?  Here's one from today, enjoy!






Dunno, might have gone a bit over the edge with post processing here.


----------



## FranDaMan (Jan 4, 2011)

I like it.....the detail is just awesome


----------



## Frequency (Jan 5, 2011)

Again another good shot

Regards


----------



## sydneykimi (Jan 5, 2011)

Great details! perhaps try with a diffuser to make those metals more smooth?


----------



## Polygon (Jan 5, 2011)

sydneykimi said:


> Great details! perhaps try with a diffuser to make those metals more smooth?



I was using indirect flash on a white surface above. I'll try with a bigger distance next time. Thanks for the hint.

Here's one more, some antenna connectors on a small industry PC. Enjoy!


----------



## Undo (Jan 5, 2011)

Wow, awesome shots. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Polygon (Jan 7, 2011)

Undo said:


> Wow, awesome shots. Thanks for sharing!



Glad you like them, thanks for commenting 

Another one, HDMI plug.


----------



## tat1973 (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice, you've captured the whole detail.


----------



## Frequency (Jan 7, 2011)

Excellent , especially the the one before the last

Regards


----------



## altitude604 (Jan 8, 2011)

i really like the one of the steel sponge. you did amazingly well with the sharpness!


----------



## Polygon (Jan 8, 2011)

altitude604 said:


> i really like the one of the steel sponge. you did amazingly well with the sharpness!



Yup, I'm amazed what quality this improvised macro solution gives.

And now that the google warnings are gone, here's one more, an old lock I got on a flea market.


----------



## Polygon (Jan 15, 2011)

Playing around with new macro lens 




Evil clock is evil


----------



## PASM (Jan 15, 2011)

Some good pictures here! I like the lens quality.


----------



## Polygon (Jan 16, 2011)

PASM said:


> Some good pictures here! I like the lens quality.



Thanks for the comment . A dedicated macro lens is an improvement as I notice more and more.

Found some cool stuff while cleaning up today, woohoo. Here's the first .




Lamp


----------



## dantambok (Jan 18, 2011)

Great photos. I love the texture on the lock


----------



## Polygon (Jan 23, 2011)

dantambok said:


> Great photos. I love the texture on the lock



Glad that you like them .

Todays isn't really an item but being a drop of ice it's still kinda ordinary . Back lighting kindly provided by the sun, thanks for that .


----------



## focusboy5 (Jan 23, 2011)

I like the picture of the guitar!


----------

